# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  (Giới thiệu)--Thép hộp 75x75, hộp nhập khẩu 6m*75x75x4//HCn 75x75x5**Vuông 80x80x3

## butchi

(Giới thiệu)--Thép hộp 75x75, hộp nhập khẩu 6m*75x75x4//HCn 75x75x5**Vuông 80x80x3



Thép hộp vuông 75x75
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 1.80 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 2.00 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 2.50 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 2.70 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 2.80 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 3.00 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 3.50 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 4.00 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 5.00 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 6.00 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 7.00 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 8.00 x 6m


*Ms Hiền:  0916.825.133*
Điện thoại: 0274 3777 951  -  Fax: 02743 777950
--------------------------------------------------------------
CÔNG TY TNHH THÉP KIM ĐẠI PHÁT
Đ/C: Số1/C6, KP3, TX Thuận An, Bình Dương
 Skype: steel.vn     Zalo: 0916 825 133
Email: thepkimdaiphat@gmail.com
Web: http://kimdaiphatsteel.com/

Thép ống đúc, ống hàn, hộp vuông, chữ nhật, thép hình I, H, U ,V , thép tấm, thép đặc chủng,thép tròn đặc...... 
Uy tín, chất lượng đảm bảo tiến độ theo yêu cầu khách hàng → Giao hàng toàn quốc

----------

